# Worried for Rosie



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Popped into the vets with George for a check up and his first vaccine. George is perfectly healthy even his teeth are perfect condition (yay first bun with no teeth problems). Ended up talking about rabbits and their teeth I said about how I've been unlucky with all mine having something wrong with theirs and how Saophie and Charlie both died from exactly the same problem. The vet then mentioned Rosie and her teeth, said that with how often she's now having to file her molars down its worrying. Said it doesn't look too good if she needs them done virtually every month as it has been for three months now, if it doesn't settle and go back to being a less regualar trip then to think about whats best for Rosie in the long run. With the anaesthetic risk increasing each time its done and the stress on Rosie I need to think whats kinder for her but to see how it goes for now. 

Hearing these words broke my heart, Rosie is completely healthy but with her teeth how they are she will get worse over time. I've been thinking, I've heard about rabbits who've had all teeth removed and live on a diet of liquid food like the science recovery for when they're sick. I'm wondering if this would be an option for Rosie if worse comes to worse and her teeth don't settle or if its only a short term thing. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> Popped into the vets with George for a check up and his first vaccine. George is perfectly healthy even his teeth are perfect condition (yay first bun with no teeth problems). Ended up talking about rabbits and their teeth I said about how I've been unlucky with all mine having something wrong with theirs and how Saophie and Charlie both died from exactly the same problem. The vet then mentioned Rosie and her teeth, said that with how often she's now having to file her molars down its worrying. Said it doesn't look too good if she needs them done virtually every month as it has been for three months now, if it doesn't settle and go back to being a less regualar trip then to think about whats best for Rosie in the long run. With the anaesthetic risk increasing each time its done and the stress on Rosie I need to think whats kinder for her but to see how it goes for now.
> 
> Hearing these words broke my heart, Rosie is completely healthy but with her teeth how they are she will get worse over time. I've been thinking, I've heard about rabbits who've had all teeth removed and live on a diet of liquid food like the science recovery for when they're sick. I'm wondering if this would be an option for Rosie if worse comes to worse and her teeth don't settle or if its only a short term thing. Does anyone know about this?


I know lots of gummy buns that live quite happily!  If you go to Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre to the forum there are loads of people who have had their buns teeth removed or have rescued gummy buns, perhaps ask there and see how they get on?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for that Crofty will have a look and see.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I have had a rabbit in the past with his front teeth removed and he lived to a grand old age of ten.
I now have a British Giant who is about to have his teeth removed next week too.
I would not hesitate to have her teeth removed.They do not need a liquid diet they just need veg cut up for them so they can manage it well.
It is a much better life for them then to have teeth either burred or trimed regularly so I definitely say go for it.
My boy is costing £130 to have his removed.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

That's interesting. I've had two bunnies in the past who had to have their teeth ground down regularly and was told they couldn't have them removed as they were back teeth!! Both have now gone to Rainbow Bridge but one of my current bunnies is on foster from rescue because he needs his teeth filed down. 

I will ask when I take him for his myxi jab in a couple of weeks if they can remove the teeth but I'd have thought they would have done it if they could to save the rescue money.

I can't remember the exact reason I was given for it not being possible - something to do with the way they were positioned within the jaw - so maybe it varies from bunny to bunny.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Toddy my Rosie has already had her front teeth removed its the back molars that are a problem for her now. She has been eating normally just having the veg cut up smaller but I'm worried for her back teeth.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Toddy my Rosie has already had her front teeth removed its the back molars that are a problem for her now. She has been eating normally just having the veg cut up smaller but I'm worried for her back teeth.


naturally now, I don't trust vets much. Maybe get yourself a second opinion??


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I trust my vets since I work with them.

Had to take Rosie to the vet with me this morning because she stopped eating again so my first thought is its her teeth again. But she also has soft poo's which started yesterday, Rosie had decided to show the vet her poo and do lots of it in her box. The vet had said the mucus he could see in her poo was due to an infection in her gut and he gave me some injectable Baytril to give her twice a day till Monday then take her back Tuesday. 

Please no more infections everytime one of mine has an infection it always ends badly. Fingers and toes crossed for Rosie.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I trust my vets since I work with them.
> 
> Had to take Rosie to the vet with me this morning because she stopped eating again so my first thought is its her teeth again. But she also has soft poo's which started yesterday, Rosie had decided to show the vet her poo and do lots of it in her box. The vet had said the mucus he could see in her poo was due to an infection in her gut and he gave me some injectable Baytril to give her twice a day till Monday then take her back Tuesday.
> 
> Please no more infections everytime one of mine has an infection it always ends badly. Fingers and toes crossed for Rosie.


Oh no, poor Rosie  fingers crossed for her hun. Poor little sausage.

It's good that you have a vet you can trust, took me a while to find one


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

good bacteria!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  poor rosie


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Off to the vets with her again in a few mins. check on how she's doing after the course of antibiotics over the weekend. She started eating again Sunday and Monday and poo back to normal so I thought she had gotten beter but although her poo is still normal she didn't eat anything last night.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

are u sure she didnt have a nibble, hope shes ok


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Emzy, because she's not been eating properly I've been weighing out her food to see how much she's eating. Weighed the same this morning as it did last night when I gave it to her.

Back from the vets, turns out its her teeth as well as the infection in her gut. The vet felt her jaw to feel for any obvious signs and looked in her mouth, she said her teeth are ok on the surface but from feeling her cheek it seems like the roots of her teeth are growing back on themselves and causing her the pain. Going back on Thursday for X-rays and proper look in her mouth. Till then she has Metacam 1ml a day and Science recovery food.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

aww poor girl, are u going to syringe feed her til then? did they mention anything about taking her teeth out?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah will be syringe feeding her till Thursday unless she starts eating on her own, they gave me a box of 10 packets of science recovery for her so it lasts then I just take any leftover back.

As for removing all her teeth its a possiblity but they're going to see what the x-rays show on Thursday and go from there.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I hope she is ok hun  x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Wish us luck just left Rosie at the vets for her x-rays. Hope its something that can be fixed, she hasn't eaten properly still.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Good luck for Rosie! I hope its something that can be treated too!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Good luck!! Let us know how she gets on x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Will do need to phone them at about 1.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hope shes ok


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Vets phoned me at 12.30 to say they're doing some blood tests on her to see if the cause of her not eating is due to a deeper problem than her teeth with the last dental only being a couple of weeks ago. They asked a few questions about her eating as I didn't get chance to speak to the op vet this morning. They've said to phone back at around 2 to check on her so waiting for the time again now.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just phoned them and waiting for the results of the blood test, said they'd phone me back when they were through. If the blood tests are clear they'll gas her and do the x-rays of her teeth and jaw.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

eek!!!!!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Rosie's bloods were OK so they're gassing her now for the x-rays. Need to phone in an hour or so to check up on her if she's awake enough to bring home then we'll find out how her teeth are.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw bless her! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just phoned them again, the x-rays looked ok but there was signs that the roots of her teeth could be a problem in the future. They had another look in her mouth and she had some spurs that they've filed away (last time this was done was only about 3 weeks ago). They think this is the cause for her to stop eating and if she continues to need the dentals so often they'll consider taking all her teeth out because with her front teeth missing it makes it harder for them to put the gag in place to open her mouth and file the molars properly so its kind of like doing it in the dark. I can go pick her up after 6 when she's fully awake and they're happy she's eating again.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I really hope she makes a quick recovery after being gased today, hopefully if she has her teeth out that'll solve all the problems in the long term


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

How is she doing Kammie??


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Had to take her back to the vets Saturday as she still wasn't eating, they've given me some tablets to make her guts work as they could feel a "mass" in her belly. They gave her the injection version of these tablets to get it into her system straight away. Quarter of a tablet crushed and syringed into her mouth with water three times a day and 1ml of metacam with her evening feed every day. The vet has said all these problems with her are probably caused byt the build up of stress from losing Charlie, she's been hiding it all up until now when its got to much for her and its all starting to show. The problem now is caused from when she had the infection in her guts last week and the poo is building up in her belly, which is why she's still not eating. 

Sunday when I went to let her out and give her the morning tablet she'd eaten all her food from that night so it looks like its working.

Last night she ate most of her food but left a little bit. 

She'll be going back to the vets on Thursday for a check on how she's doing and go from tehre as to the next plan.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

really glad shes eating  hope she makes a quick recovery


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

good luck kammie, must be such a worry x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Rosie's just been to the vets again for her check up. She's back to her old self eating normally and running around. A lot brighter than she was a week ago. 

Rosie's back to normal finally!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Rosie's just been to the vets again for her check up. She's back to her old self eating normally and running around. A lot brighter than she was a week ago.
> 
> Rosie's back to normal finally!


ahhh that is great news  bet your over the moon


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I really am its such a relief to have her back to her old self after everything she went through.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thats such great news!!!!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Just caught up on this thread and phewwwwwwwwwww what a relief it was to read the happy ending im so happy she is back to her usual self and lets hope she stays this way! x


----------

